# My Cuban Crafter's April Fool's Joke



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

First off, this is not a joke.
Maybe it's Cuban Crafter's zany idea of a joke, I don't know.
In my 41 years on this planet I have never seen anything the likes of it. My girlfriend and I have been laughing all day. It's that unbelievable.

I ordered two Cuban Crafter's display humidors late last week. Today they arrived. I pulled them out of their boxes and set them on my dining room table. When I opened the door to the first humi, a piece of wood fell out.
It was the frame's stopper for the upper tray.
As I started "taking in" my new humidors, the entertainment level took on new heights.
So you get the gist, I'll show the list of defects.

Humi One:
1.) Two of the rubber pads on the feet are missing.
2.) All the screws on the hinges are loose. They simply aren't finished off, they have at least two more turns to go. Because of this, the door is dangling and drags on the frame.
3.) Hygrometer is installed upside down, has sticky glue all over the back of it.
4.) There is some sort of spray glue, sticky substance dripped all over the inside of the humidor, as well as all over the glass.
5.) Sticky glue is dripped and sprayed all over the trays and frame.
6.) The top front tray stopper is fallen off.
7.) The brass "Cuban Crafter's" emblem is covered with the sticker goo from when the plastic was on it. And when I say covered, I mean covered. The writing is unintelligible.
8.) Instruction manual is covered with glue. It's a beautifully done manual. Once I peeled it from inside it's plastic bag, I enjoyed reading it. So much that I couldn't put it down. Literally. 
9.) The key does not fit the lock. It's a skeleton key with a hole in the tip. The hole is half as large as the post it is designed to fit over.

Humi Two:
1.) Glue running all over inside glass.
2.) Glue all over Spanish Cedar? inside.
3.) Hygrometer is installed sideways, has sticky glue all over the back of it. 
4.) Two of the narrow strips of wood that hold in the right side window are fallen off. They were never fastened down with staples or glue, despite the fact that there's plenty of glue.
5.) Trays are sprayed with glue so terribly that it's scary to touch them.
6.) Cuban Crafter's emblem is obscured with goo.
7.) Top tray stopper is fallen off.
8.) Door does not shut completely because tray frame is too big for the humidor.
9.) Keys do not fit lock.
10.) Instruction manual is glued shut.

Wait until I get pictures, you guys will be utterly baffled.
I can not for the life of me imagine, in this day and age, how anything as corkscrewed as these humidors can get placed in a box.
Absolutely zero quality control. Zero.
It truly is unbelievable.
It's so pathetic it seems deliberate. It's so bad that I haven't even gotten angry. It's funny, actually.

Fortunately I ordered these through Rob at Taboo. He called Cuban Crafters and asked them to call me. Needless to say, they didn't call.
Hopefully he hasn't paid the bill, he asked me to call tomorrow.
I'm pretty handy, but a conservative estimate is that it would take at least five hours of work to make these things usable. That's if I throw the frames and trays away, because they are gooed beyond repair.
And even if I do all the cleaning, the locks will still not work.
I may be able to machine them out, but they'd be so thin they'd break.

Make note that I haven't spoken to a Cuban Crafter's representative to discuss what's up. Whether they'll stand behind this pile of junk has yet to be seen. I'll certainly report what they say.
I was thinking about sending them back, but there really isn't anything they can do to make them salable. It'd be a waste of shipping cost, literally.

Pictures to come...


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

:r

I'm sorry to laugh at your bad luck, but your description cracked me up. 

I'm sure it will get work out one way or the other.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Another negative for CC!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow that is terrible. I have a CC humidor that I bought 3 years ago and it works great. No problems or defects at all. As of late all I am hearing are complaints about this company. I wonder whats up. Sorry to hear about your experience hopefully they will send out some new ones. Now I can not wait to see the pics.


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

I just sent cc an e-mail about several problems I've had with some of their cutters (two of their u shaped double guillotine models lost screws along with one of their mahogany punch cutter fell apart in my hands) and they responded saying they would do whatever necessary to make it right. Lets hope they do. Good luck with them. I'm thinking I'm done with them.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

That is AWFUL! Hope they make it good. :mn


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

My CC humidor doesn't even have an inner lip. I really got hooked up. :r

Sorry to hear about the sh!tty deal, Scott.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hate to hear that hopefully they'll make it right


----------



## SouthsideCigar (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the horrible condition of the humis. I know we discussed these before you got them from Rob, and I would have been embarrassed had you ordered from me and that is what you got. It would not have been a nice phone call from me to CC. I am sure they will make good though, they always do.

Dave


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's the first pic. It's what tipped me off that this thing might go downhill.
I guess you could say it's not obvious that the hygrometer is misinstalled, but it'd probably require that you've had some sort of blunt force trauma to the head.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

One of the broken tray stoppers.
You can also see the emblem goo.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

shilala said:


> Here's the first pic. It's what tipped me off that this thing might go downhill.
> I guess you could say it's not obvious that the hygrometer is misinstalled, but it'd probably require that you've had some sort of blunt force trauma to the head.


No kidding. Maybe they were 'lying down on the job' while installing:hn


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Looks like Kiki is spending more time schtupping his hot young Nicaraguan wife than taking care of his livelihood.

It's a shame because he makes an outstanding inexpensive cigar, the CC cutters are the finest I've seen at the price point, and he's a hell of a nice guy.

But obviously something is seriously awry there.

I find it hateful when careless employees ruin a man's business for him; but like we say in my country: _el que tiene tienda, que la atienda..._if you own a store, mind the store.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's just one of the trays.
It's leaning up on it's side against the humi for the pic.
Nice thing about the glue is that it helps keep track of your tray divider no matter what position your tray is installed. :tu 
Major bonus there.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Good ole CC


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

Shilala - From experience..if you can get your money back..I would do it. I'm sure you saw the other thread about my experience with Cuban Crafters. I'd get your money back from Taboo..and hopefully Taboo drops Cuban Crafters.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Here you can see the unsecured window frame pieces.
You can also see the drips and runners of glue on the glass. It was impossible to get pics of glue on glass, but that showed up well in the shadows.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's some spare glue that's stored on the door frame. You can also see the glue running down the glass.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's where the underpaid overworked slave worker ran out of steam running in the screws. Poor guy probably died from starvation before he could finish.


----------



## slimm (Feb 24, 2008)

I have never seen anything like this get delivered to a customer. Unreal.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's the CC USer's Manual. Sticking on my wall. (for journalistic effect)


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's the last picture.
I know you guys aren't trained humidor craftsmen, but if you look very carefully you may notice something missing. If it'll help I can post a larger picture.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Scott,

That is just unbelievable. Get your money back. They should issue a call tag so shipping won't cost you a dime. Get your money back (did I say that already?).

Al


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

After seeing those pix- that is totally indefensible! Even with a modicum of QC those should have NEVER been shipped! Sorry- no excuse would be valid! CC needs to be shown the door by all of us!(If we can even open it with their gluing technique!)


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

hotreds said:


> After seeing those pix- that is totally indefensible! Even with a modicum of QC those should have NEVER been shipped! Sorry- no excuse would be valid! CC needs to be shown the door by all of us!(If we can even open it with their gluing technique!)


I hope from all of our bad experiences, this community here DOES shut the door FOR GOOD on Cuban Crafters.

How does anyone in their right mind ship a product looking like that? If I was in Shilala's shoes..there is nothing Cuban Crafters could possibly do to make this right for me..except give me my money back. It's not like it's an isolated incident..this has happened to many people with that company.

I would hate to see a new cigar smoker get sucked in by Cuban Crafters.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! I can hardly believe that. Don't really know what to say that hasn't been said but I hope that CC makes things right, and if they don't I sure hope Rob does.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Ozone89 said:


> Shilala - From experience..if you can get your money back..I would do it. I'm sure you saw the other thread about my experience with Cuban Crafters. I'd get your money back from Taboo..and hopefully Taboo drops Cuban Crafters.


This is in no way Rob's fault.
I called him and asked him to get these two humi's for me.
He has never done business with them and went out of his way to get them for me. 
I called him, he called them, and in ten minutes he called me back.
I called him today to let him know what happened and to warn him away from doing any further business with them as he'd mentioned that they asked him to come aboard.
Rob called CC and asked them to call me. He also asked that I report back to him tomorrow to see what happened.
Cuban Crafters did not call me. I tried to call them, the phone rang forever, then I got a "I'm hanging up" message.
CC doesn't even have an answering machine.
If you want to experience it for yourself, try it. 1-877-244-2701.
That's the number from the manual stuck on my wall.

So long story short, Rob has me covered.
These humi's will go to the trash, I don't want them oozing glue on my house. It's crazy.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Ozone89 said:


> I hope from all of our bad experiences, this community here DOES shut the door FOR GOOD on Cuban Crafters.
> 
> How does anyone in their right mind ship a product looking like that? If I was in Shilala's shoes..there is nothing Cuban Crafters could possibly do to make this right for me..except give me my money back. It's not like it's an isolated incident..this has happened to many people with that company.
> 
> I would hate to see a new cigar smoker get sucked in by Cuban Crafters.


The amazing thing is that it's not "one isolated incident".
I have two identical humidors sitting here.
One is just as bad as the other.
There is no possible way this could have been anything but a worker's sabotage. It's too far gone and far too intensive to be anything but intentional.
It's totally beyond imagination.
What the heck does a guy even say to Cuban Crafters?
There's nothing I can say except "Here's some pictures. It's worse in person. kthnxbai."


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

shilala said:


> This is in no way Rob's fault.
> I called him and asked him to get these two humi's for me.
> He has never done business with them and went out of his way to get them for me.
> I called him, he called them, and in ten minutes he called me back.
> ...


Oh..I know it's not Taboo's fault.

You're definitely being pretty good about this whole thing...I was FURIOUS about my humidor episode!  That's what prompted me to go out and look at these humidors in person. That's the one thing I refuse to buy online now..I'll give the sale to the local guy, like I did with my Diamond crown Humidor.


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Holy :BS What a mess that thing is. Unfreakinbelievable...


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Ozone89 said:


> Oh..I know it's not Taboo's fault.
> 
> You're definitely being pretty good about this whole thing...I was FURIOUS about my humidor episode!  That's what prompted me to go out and look at these humidors in person. That's the one thing I refuse to buy online now..I'll give the sale to the local guy, like I did with my Diamond crown Humidor.


Eh, I'm okay with it.
I'm not worried about finding fault. I'm sure I'll get my money back. If CC doesn't cover it and Rob has already paid them, I'll take the hit. It's my fault that I chose them. I should have checked up on CC more. Only _after_ I ordered did I check their reputation. By then it was too late.
I'm sure it'll work out though.

I think I'm most impressed with the "key doesn't fit the lock" thing.
That is some big time funny right there.
I never even thought to check the locks. My girlfriend was writing down the defects as I told them to her and she said "Did you check to see if the locks work?"
I tried to stick a key in, looked inside the locking mechanism, looked at the key, and cracked up laughing. The hole in the key was half the size of the stud in the lock it was intended to fit over.
Try to explain that one. :r


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

How does the Spanish Cedar smell?


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Ozone89 said:


> How does the Spanish Cedar smell?


Kinda like glue.


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

When I got mine from Cuban Crafters..it had a musty smell. I didn't realize the difference, until I got my DC humidor.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I emailed Kiki with the links to this and the other thread...let's see what happens.

If the message makes it through his goons, he'll either react or lose my respect the way he's already lost everyone else's here.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

lenguamor said:


> I emailed Kiki with the links to this and the other thread...let's see what happens.
> 
> If the message makes it through his goons, he'll either react or lose my respect the way he's already lost everyone else's here.


If I were put in the position that his people have just put him in, I'd be sick, first, and furious, second.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

shilala said:


> If I were put in the position that his people have just put him in, I'd be sick, first, and furious, second.


The most galling things about this are, one, that if you are ever in Miami near the airport, stop into his shop/warehouse. Look at nthe humi's on the sales floor; I'm not saying they're Aristocrat's or Avallo's, but at their price point they are fine-looking boxes IMO.

And I should know, because when I ran out of room a couple times I purchased some real piece of shit humi's and I wouldn't even GIVE them away...on the other hand I also have a TOP and a smaller cabinet that are as well-crafted as their mid-range price point dictates, maybe a bit better.

So for this to happen indicates to me that the factory that is making his humi's - or his warehouse - is shipping out product that is vastly different than what they put into his sales floor.

Like I said - he's the owner, his name is on the door, and he's ultimately responsible for his product. Not to mention the one who will suffer as a result of what I am certain is something of which he is not aware.

The second thing is that Kiki is a master blender and roller, and he has worked his ass off to build and establish his brands. And as a fellow countryman, I won't let his work go down the tubes _until such a time as he shows me that he won't step up to the plate in these matters and make them right._

Call it favoritism based on nationality - because it is.

He is my brother by soil as much the members here are my brothers of the leaf; and I wouldn't let either go down without giving them a chance to do the right thing.

In the end it's not some big, altruistic deal. Just the right thing.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

lenguamor said:


> The most galling things about this are, one, that if you are ever in Miami near the airport, stop into his shop/warehouse. Look at nthe humi's on the sales floor; I'm not saying they're Aristocrat' or Avallo's, but at their price point they are fine-looking boxes IMO.
> 
> And I should know, because when I ran out of room a couple times I purchased some real piece of shit humi's and I wouldn't even GIVE them away...on the other hand I also have a TOP and a smaller cabinet that are as well-crafted as their mid-range price point dictates, maybe a bit better.
> 
> ...


Well, we'll see what happens tomorrow.
The stuff I got is certainly not indicative of the gleaming showpiece at the website.
I went out of my way to find this, purchase it, and paid more money for it than the Quality Importers comparable humidor.
It's Bubinga Rosewood. I never even heard of Bubinga Rosewood.
It must grow in China, cause that's what the sticker says on the bottom.
Made in China.
According to the sticky manual, this is fine handcrafted artistry. There's even a nice picture of Cuba. Handmade Cuban Crafters Fine Handcrafted Artistry. Made in China. :r
Man, am I a knucklehead.:bn


----------



## 44MAG (Mar 9, 2008)

Dude, i really feel for you, call your credit card to CYA in case you have probs, at least you can put visa on notice if CC dosent make right, question is do you even want them too? i say send em back and try somewhere else.:hn:gn


----------



## Billy The Kid (Feb 12, 2008)

Im beside myself looking at the pics.... I cant say anything that hasent been said already, but I do applaud your attitude:tu...I think I would have to laugh myself:r


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

sorry bout the trouble you've had with CC. i've had only good experiences with their customer service, so maybe that'll help. 

but just to add my $.02, i think all that sticky stuff is sap. looks like the spanish cedar wasn't kiln dried very well. could be wrong. happened with my father's humi he ordered from CC as well, he didn't care though, so he lightly sanded it and it seemed to go away. i would've sent it back personally.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Billy The Kid said:


> Im beside myself looking at the pics.... I cant say anything that hasent been said already, but I do applaud your attitude:tu...I think I would have to laugh myself:r


Not me. Asses would have been kicked by now.

You're right, Shilala is being far calmer about this than I would be!


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

shilala said:


> First off, this is not a joke.
> Maybe it's Cuban Crafter's zany idea of a joke, I don't know.
> In my 41 years on this planet I have never seen anything the likes of it. My girlfriend and I have been laughing all day. It's that unbelievable.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your troubles, you're being very cool about the whole deal. Friend of mine used to have a saying for times like this: "how was the opera otherwise Mrs. Lincoln?"


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

mash said:


> Sorry for your troubles, you're being very cool about the whole deal. Friend of mine used to have a saying for times like this: "how was the opera otherwise Mrs. Lincoln?"


I suppose I could get pissed pretty easily if I wanted to. 
Then I'd feel awful _and_ I'd have two screwed up humidors in my dining room. As it is right now, I just have two screwed up humidors in my dining room.
Someone once told me that resentment is like drinking poison and hoping the other sumbitch dies. It makes me feel pretty silly when I get angry anymore.
Pretty much the only people who can get me mad are Verizon Wireless.
I hate those lying scum bastards. :r


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Guess I should feel lucky... my first humi is a CC. Got it in January. If my experience had turned out like this one, I probably would have avoided this hobby all together.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

My first humi was great. 1 for 1, don't think I will push my luck with them though.

Too bad Scott, you are taking it in stride though, no other way to do it really. What's done is done, CC may still fix it. I would hope.


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Dude, that sucks! I don't know if I'm more amazed at how poorly those things are put together, or how well you're handling it. I would be down someones throught


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

You have the right attitude, I just hope things work out for you.
My experience with CC was upsetting as I'd never had my credit cards compromised. I placed an order with CC at 5:34am and my credit card numbers were used in Germany to buy tecno music within 20 minutes. Never happened before or since. (crossed fingers)

I am still sorting out the fallout from this and it happened last December.:hn

By the way, it's nice to hear your wife took this in stride also. Mine may not have been so understanding of my hobby. Not that she hates it so much as she doesn't want anyone to take my money for nothing or see me disappointed in my toys. 

Anyway, sorry my friend, hope you get it all straightened out.:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

drhalle said:


> You have the right attitude, I just hope things work out for you.
> My experience with CC was upsetting as I'd never had my credit cards compromised. I placed an order with CC at 5:34am and my credit card numbers were used in Germany to buy tecno music within 20 minutes. Never happened before or since. (crossed fingers)
> 
> I am still sorting out the fallout from this and it happened last December.:hn
> ...


I had my credit card number stolen once when I ordered car parts from a place in Florida. A bunch of ***** phone calls were made on it. The wife freaked cause I was a perv, the only thing that saved me is the calls were made from Kentucky. 
I no longer have that wife.
My current girlfriend is Kerri. I truly believe she's my gift for putting up with the last one for 13 years.
Kerri and I have lived together for a year and a half and have never had a fight. We see eye to eye on everything, have the same interests and the same ideas about raising kids, how to handle the relationship, everything.
She was just as entertained with these humi's as I was. It really was humorous. We laughed and joked through the whole thing.
Probably because it was SO bad, it's almost surreal.


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

Wow, all I can keep thinking is..."GOT GLUE?" Sorry to hear about this...at least you were able to laugh about it and take it in stride.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

shilala said:


> Here's where the underpaid overworked slave worker ran out of steam running in the screws. Poor guy probably died from starvation before he could finish.


Yup, this is how my hinges looked on my CC humi... They ripped out of the wood when I went to press the hygrometer into its spot. I spent some time putting in better screws, and it seems to be working well... But thats not something I should have to do. I won't be buying from CC again..

Scott


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow...Unreal...Hang in there shilala. Your a better man than me. 

My Italian temper would have me :gn:bx:sb

Totally uncool....Ill never do business with CC.


----------



## wh0re (Apr 26, 2007)

That is crazy, I've bought a CC humidor a couple years ago and it has worked great. I guess they have just given up on QC. I definitely won't be recommending them anymore.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Well that's a bummer Scott! Hope CC gets it fixed for ya. The most shocking thing, to me, is that you bought humidors! I would have figured that you would build a few dozen from scratch in an afternoon as a fun little side project!! :ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Well that's a bummer Scott! Hope CC gets it fixed for ya. The most shocking thing, to me, is that you bought humidors! I would have figured that you would build a few dozen from scratch in an afternoon as a fun little side project!! :ss


Alas, no workshop. 
Ultimately I will build showcase humi's the way I want.
My plan was to tear the guts out of these and build new insides so I could display cigars the way I want. I was also going to add a fan, lights, a hydra and beads.
I really can't do anything till I get this all ironed out.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I just called Cuban Crafters.
I asked to speak to Joanna, who Rob asked me to speak to.
She's unavailable. As it turns out they are in the process of moving. That's why the phones are as they are. She said they only have one phone right now.
The lady on the phone said she'd pass the note to Joanna to call me and that she might get back to me today, but if not today, tomorrow. As it turns out, this is Joanna's department and she's the only one who can take care of it.
I will give 2:1 odds that I receive no phone call until I call them back two days from now.
Any takers?
Don't be afraid.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Did you mention that a few thousand hardcore cigar smokers are watching their performance on this one? :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Just sent them the link to this thread.

Al


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Just sent them the link to this thread.
> 
> Al


:tpd: Might give 'em reason to pause and reflect.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

hotreds said:


> :tpd: Might give 'em reason to pause and reflect.


I was gonna put your smokes in there first. 
The change in attitude that your cigars affected in me is exactly why this hasn't pissed me off. See how much highway a guy can get out of a good deed? :tu
Had this happened a few days ago I'd probably be in a jail in Miami. :r


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

What a waste of Spanish Cedar. It's good you have a trustworthy middle man (Rob). I am blown away @ the lack of QC. I commend you for how you are handling it. Your OP cracked me up. :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Scott,

Why doesn't yours look like this?

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=147824

Al


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Scott,
> 
> Why doesn't yours look like this?
> 
> ...


I was a few grand short.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

shilala said:


> I was a few grand short.


Excuses!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

rack04 said:


> Excuses!


:r :r


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

From what I recall of my dealings with CC, they will make good on it. Unless their customer service has completely fallen apart in the past year, they will make good.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Sucks that your humis came in that condition. I ordered the same exact one around this time in `06 and it was (and still is) in perfect shape. Looks like CC has taken a turn for the worse as of late. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

donp said:


> From what I recall of my dealings with CC, they will make good on it. Unless their customer service has completely fallen apart in the past year, they will make good.


I think it's been said here earlier.
How do you "make this good"? In my experience when something like this happens it's because of a total breakdown from top to bottom.
If they do send out new ones, no one will look at them, and then I'll have four screwed up humi's at my house.
Being as they won't return a call, only have one phone, and they're moving, it looks like I'm up Shitt's Creek without a paddle. 
This mess has already stifled the project I was doing, at best I'll have new humi's next week. If I can't get in a phone call, next week doesn't look so good either.
At this point I think I'm going to have Rob find me something else and get it on it's way. :tu


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

shilala said:


> If I were put in the position that his people have just put him in, I'd be sick, first, and furious, second.


It's possible that he put himself in his own position. Unpaid wages, etc....


----------



## pistolero (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry about your trouble.

Looks like I'm going into the humidor manufacturing business soon.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

kjd2121 said:


> It's possible that he put himself in his own position. Unpaid wages, etc....


Good point. I was thinking at that moment they were made in Miami until I found the made in China sticker.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> It's possible that he put himself in his own position. Unpaid wages, etc....


Anything's possible.

It seemed to be a thriving business when I was there; on the other hand I remember thinking that it was an awfully large space for a business that doesn't seem to warrant it. He might've overextended himself there and is paying for it now.

But I can tell you that the care my brother-in-law and I received the evening we went was nothing short of excellent; Kiki himself was a joy to chat with, we spent over two hours just shooting the bull. And I'll bet he gave us more merch than we actually bought; a lighter, a couple of cutters, hats.

It's difficult to believe that this is the same company.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

lenguamor said:


> Anything's possible.
> 
> It seemed to be a thriving business when I was there; on the other hand I remember thinking that it was an awfully large space for a business that doesn't seem to warrant it. He might've overextended himself there and is paying for it now.
> 
> ...


The only person I heard from today was Rob. He wanted me to give him a call today, but I'll wait until tomorrow to see if the phone call comes from Cuban Crafters, just so I can collect my bets. 
Maybe I will give him a call...


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

shilala said:


> I think it's been said here earlier.
> How do you "make this good"? In my experience when something like this happens it's because of a total breakdown from top to bottom.
> If they do send out new ones, no one will look at them, and then I'll have four screwed up humi's at my house.
> Being as they won't return a call, only have one phone, and they're moving, it looks like I'm up Shitt's Creek without a paddle.
> ...


This is the information I had for them; I dealt with a guy named Emilio:
>>
Cuban Crafters Cigars
2313 N.W. 7th Avenue
Miami, Florida 33127
(305)573-0222 Fax: (305)573-0226
Toll Free: 1-877-244-2701 (1-877-CIGAR-01) www.cubancrafters.com <<

I hope this helps.


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*I just got back to the office and I have a message from our friends at CC. It reads, "They have the wrong # for Scott". Well, maybe they did try to call him? They obviously can't do anything right. I'm putting my foot down on them in the morning. I see why everyone is so displeased with their service. This sucks. Scott will be taken care of. Taboo takes care of business!:tu If they don't take care of Scott, I will never do business with them again and I will take care of Scott. I expect them to do what is right in the morning. This is bull.
Scott, I am sending you a pm.
Take Care Fellas
Rob
*


----------



## TheEconomist (Mar 19, 2008)

never done business with him, but rob seems like a stand up guy ^^

business will be done in the future!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Why do I see a boomer with a full SEAL team off of Miami in the morning?:tu


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

TheEconomist said:


> never done business with him, but rob seems like a stand up guy ^^
> 
> business will be done in the future!


Rob IS a stand up guy!


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

Way to step up, Rob.

The shame of it all is I do like Cuban Crafters Cabinet Selections and would buy more. But with all the trouble I went through and now what Scott has been suffering with. I'd be a little leery of ordering from them. 
I will be watching the outcome.


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Scott,

I just refunded you 100%......Check your credit card. I will mail your credit receipt. I am not happy they did not call you today, nor did they make enough of an effort to contact me! I'm mad now!!!!!

I will help you with anything you need.

You should not have to wait on them. I just gave you back your $$ my friend. I will wait to get my $$ from them. I will let everyone know what happens.

Well.............. Let's have a Taboo Sale!:chk

I will post in the "Retailer Forum" in a few minutes.

Thanks Fellas
Rob

*


----------



## Trout (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow, Rob I am very impresses. Anybody can have a problem, but very few people take care of those problem like you.


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

tccigar said:


> *I just got back to the office and I have a message from our friends at CC. It reads, "They have the wrong # for Scott". Well, maybe they did try to call him? They obviously can't do anything right. I'm putting my foot down on them in the morning. I see why everyone is so displeased with their service. This sucks. Scott will be taken care of. Taboo takes care of business!:tu If they don't take care of Scott, I will never do business with them again and I will take care of Scott. I expect them to do what is right in the morning. This is bull.
> Scott, I am sending you a pm.
> Take Care Fellas
> Rob
> *


 Damn, thats a BOTL!! My next order of sticks will be from Rob :ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey guys, little note.
Rob pm'd me three times today.
He refunded my money even though I didn't want him to, and I'm going to spend it with him anyhow. I still need two humi's.
This is why Rob is the Official Badass of the Shilala Cigar Olympics.
I swore awhile back that I would no longer make a cigar related move unless it goes through Rob.  Already it's paid off 200%.
I can't imagine any better way to go.
Thanks Rob, I'm comin to get me some humi's.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Ok, I have been fairly loyal to the vendors I started out with, but I am heading over to check out Robs site now. Nothing greater than top notch service and it sounds like it is job #1 with Taboo.

Edit: Too cool. I goto DFW all the time for work, will be there the week of 4/21. Look forward to coming by the store!


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

sucks the trouble you've had scott-not that CC is blameless by any means, but i wonder if this runs deeper than that-many vendors purchase their humis from Quality Importers or Imports, i forget which, who has them made for them in China-that's why you see the same humis w/different names & sometimes different prices at many vendors-regardless, CC is responsible, once the humi's in their hands their people should've caught it, not passed it along


----------



## smoke_screen (Dec 1, 2007)

That is completely unacceptable.... What a waste of your time


----------



## 44MAG (Mar 9, 2008)

tccigar said:


> *Scott,*
> 
> *I just refunded you 100%......Check your credit card. I will mail your credit receipt. I am not happy they did not call you today, nor did they make enough of an effort to contact me! I'm mad now!!!!!*
> 
> ...


Well, seems like Rob is a stand up guy, even thou i live next to the devil site i might have to check out Taboo in the future.:tu


----------



## Billy The Kid (Feb 12, 2008)

Now thats how you take care of a customer.... word spreads and you just gain more. Props to Rob:tu He will gain my business in the very near future.:cb


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Rob,
This even makes the service I've witnessed even more valuable. Once again, I can't wait to do business with you again!


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

Way to go Rob. This is what I have been looking for. Taboo earned my future business.:tu


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*I just got off the phone with CC. Their initial response was positive. They are waiting on the pics and the description of the problems. I am emailing them now. I will let you guys know if they take care of us. They act like they are going to do the right thing here.
I'll be back
Rob
*


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Scott,

I told them I refunded you already. They say they are going to call you this morning.........let me know. I made sure they had the # correct this time......:ss
*

The email has been sent to CC. Now, we wait...............


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

TheEconomist said:


> never done business with him, but rob seems like a stand up guy ^^
> 
> business will be done in the future!


I've done business with Rob and he is one of the nicest people you will talk to and above that he will take care of you. His deals Taboo Cigars are the best as well as his customer service. :tu


----------



## SouthsideCigar (Jan 11, 2008)

Rob,
Awesome way to do business. Johanna is my sales rep at CC as well. I am going to email this thread to her and explain that I will probably not be offering CC products any longer if this is what I can expect.

Dave


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

SouthsideCigar said:


> Rob,
> Awesome way to do business. Johanna is my sales rep at CC as well. I am going to email this thread to her and explain that I will probably not be offering CC products any longer if this is what I can expect.
> 
> Dave


Dave,

This was not a good experience for me or Scott. I obviously took care of my customer without knowing if they would take care of me. I want to give them every opportunity to do the right thing and then I will post so everyone knows the outcome here. I expect them to take care of business. Scott received a pm from someone there that I think is BS and not the way anyone should take care of the customer. I will not say what they told him. I will only let everyone know the final outcome. They deserve a little time to take care of the problem.
May your business be blessed
Rob


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

tccigar said:


> Dave,
> 
> This was not a good experience for me or Scott. I obviously took care of my customer without knowing if they would take care of me. I want to give them every opportunity to do the right thing and then I will post so everyone knows the outcome here. I expect them to take care of business. Scott received a pm from someone there that I think is BS and not the way anyone should take care of the customer. I will not say what they told him. I will only let everyone know the final outcome. They deserve a little time to take care of the problem.
> May your business be blessed
> Rob


Kudos for taking care of this regardless of what the vendor does. Speaks volumes for your character. :tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*FYI*

Late last night I noted this near the bottom of the home* "Welcome to our newest jungle dweller, cubancrafters "* reading this thread.

They are not listed in the directory as they have not made any posts.

EDIT: I just found the member profile page by working backwards (numerical) from the newest member today.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/member.php?u=10555


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*CS,

I am going to keep this brief. I just got off the phone with CC. They say they are refunding my money. They are also sending Scott and I free gifts? We will know in a few days if they make good on this deal. I believe they will. Scott and I will let you guys know what happens from here.

You guys have a wonderful day and smoke Taboo Cigars??
Rob

*


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I know what Scott's going to get. Some glue, glue cleaner and a screw driver. :tu

Al


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> I know what Scott's going to get. Some glue, glue cleaner and a screw driver. :tu
> 
> Al


And a pipe wrench to straighten that hygrometer out.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

This is the message I received this morning, just to catch you guys up.
Rob has called me three times todday to work this thing out. I think he's put the best part of two days into this thing, despite the fact that he was doing me a favor in the first place.
I won't make any comments on the note until you guys have at it.

_*This post was brought to my attention and while I tried to reply to the post, I was unable to since I just registered on this forum. First of all I want to apologize for this incident. These humidors were shipped through UPS and we have experienced problems with them handling them properly. From the pictures I can see that UPS:

1) Kept the humidors in extreme heat for extended periods of time, thus the sap.
2) Beat the heck out of them and since they are tall with a small footprint (in comparison to their size), all the screws and nails got dislodged. This caused all the wood part to shift and break.

This is not the first time that it has happened with UPS. Larger Display and Cabinet humidors seem to be problematic with them as they obviously do not know how to properly manipulate them. We are working to find an alternative carrier for these items.

In reference to the hygrometer not being centered, I have no clue why that is. I had a few boxes opened tonight and not one had this problem. These hygrometers can easily be removed for calibration so straightening them should not be a problem. I agree with you that they should be centered upon arrival and will try to figure out why these were not.

We pride ourselves on the products that we sell and our service and will do whatever we can to make this up to you. Please understand that we sell over 100,000 humidors a year and if we made inferior products we would not have such high demand for our humidors. The problem you experienced is truly the exception and we would never sell substandard products.

I see that you have already received a refund. We will follow up with you and with Taboo to get this matter resolved immediately.

In reference to the telephone call, we did move our personnel, computers and telephone system from the first floor to the 3rd floor of our building today. The move started yesterday and it has been a nightmare as we had computer network problems and our telephone system went on the blink. All the issues were finally resolved late tonight and we are back to normal.

Please call us through our toll free line and ask for Alberto Noguera, our National Sales Manager. You can also email him at [email protected]. He will make sure that you receive some cigars for your inconvenience. We want all our products to bring joy and relaxation. Obviously this is not what happened with you and we ask that you please give us another opportunity.

Thanks and please feel free to contact me if there is anything else that I can be of assistance with.

Al
Operations Director*_


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

It seems sincere Scott...


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

shilala said:


> _*These humidors were shipped through UPS and we have experienced problems with them handling them properly. From the pictures I can see that UPS:*_
> 
> _*1) Kept the humidors in extreme heat for extended periods of time, thus the sap.*_
> _*2) Beat the heck out of them and since they are tall with a small footprint (in comparison to their size), all the screws and nails got dislodged. This caused all the wood part to shift and break.*_


Judging by the pictures I can't believe they are placing the blame on the shipper. I am assuming that the humidor took less than a week to arrive, so the "extreme heat for extended periods of time" does not sound viable to me. 
I got a large cabinet and didn't have any problems with screws or nails being loose.

Also, the off center hygrometers also seem very odd, and I can't understand why they say that you can easily fix the problem.

Atleast they are attempting to make it right, but I don't like how it sounds like they are deflecting blame. :2


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> It seems sincere Scott...


I agree, Dave.
However, I find it troubling that there is no acknowledgement that there just might be a possibility the problem is on their end. The email begins with immediately passing the responsibility onto UPS. Now I'm not necessarily defending UPS. God knows, they've abused their share of packages but considering the damage to the humidors, I would think the boxes they were shipped in would have been pretty banged up.
Just my :2


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Not an impressive response IMO. Blaming UPS (that didn't all look like shipping damage), stating your experience is an exception, making excuses and then you needing to contact the sales manager for resolution is just weak. He should have offered to get you 2 of the humidors in perfect condition at a substantial discount, maybe even at his cost, with no more work on your part. :2


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't buy #1, sap? come on or #2, it's UPS's fault the screws were loose?

The rest is a lot of fluff. You got your money back thats the main thing.

My :2 since you asked.

Al


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Scott remember this, _"Actions tell the story."_

BTW was that a PM or email that you posted up?


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*I'm not impressed by the pm they sent Scott either. I talked to them after they sent this to him. We will see if they refund my money. I refunded Scott yesterday. They did not blame UPS in my conversations with them today. They were only trying to make things right for both of us. We will find out soon enough. Scott and I will keep you guys posted. I think they do owe both of us something for our time.
Either way, I will make sure Scott comes out on top.
Rob
*


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*World Class Customer Service as usual Rob!* I was going to say Great Customer Service but you have gone way beyond that!

As far as CC's response - I didn't know UPS provided warehousing services (storing for long periods of time at high heat?)


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

I also got a PM from a Cuban Crafter representative today. He did send me a sincere message, and I'm glad these issues have caught his attention. This gentleman also wanted to make things right for me, by sending me some free cigars, in which I politely declined. 

In my response back to him..I basically told him that I thought Cuban Crafter's customer service department needs an overhaul. I also let him know about the quality of Spanish cedar they are using, is not up to par IMO. By no means am I a wood expert, after seeing whats out there..the Humidor I bought from..wasn't even close.

I disagree with the UPS theory...as I'm sure Arlin Liss and Aristocrat use UPS as well, and they have no issues. What I saw in those pictures..doesn't jive with the shipping theory.

In the end, I hope Cuban Crafter's does the right thing..and also makes some changes in the way they do business, and the quality of product they are putting on the market.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Aw, COME ON! Can you say "Pass the buck?" Sure you can! If the boxes arrived all smashed, maybe. But, knowing Scott, he would have refused smashed boxes containing humidors with glass! Talk about digging a deeper and deeper hole! This crew should be banned from CS, and their store blacklisted! Sorry, but all this is TOTALLY UNACCEPTABLE! At least Scott got his money back. Hope Rob does, too! He, on the other hand, is a shining example of above and beyond customer service. Bravo Rob! If you have it and I want it, I won't look any further than Taboo!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Stupid UPS ruining it for CC


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

No comment on which company or companies is/are responsible for the mess that these cabinets were upon delivery.

I will say this. I used to participate in an audio forum, in which stereo equipment was discussed. There were many complaints about UPS damage and delivery problems. These by far outweighed complaints involving other carriers. 

Aristocrat uses various delivery means. My mini was shipped via FedEx. I understand Bob uses freight carriers for the larger cabinets.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

My concern is that Cuban Crafters is corkscrewed from the top all the way down.
Shifting blame and diverting attention is, at best, a childish game.
It also insults my intelligence, is patronizing, and is wholly dishonest.
Even if we disregard the sap issue, UPS did not smear goo on the emblems. They did not install sideways and upside down hygrometers, they did not steal two of the rubber feet, and they did not forget to fasten the stoppers on the window frame.
All that was dismissed.
It tells me that I'm expected to be stupid, or despite the elevated status of this problem, it STILL doesn't warrant anyone at Cuban Crafter's full attention.

I was told yesterday that I'd be called by Joanna at Cuban Crafters. "Either by the end of today, or tomorrow" were the words, exactly.
That phone call has not come.
I was so certain that it wouldn't that I gave 2 to 1 odds and had not a single taker. 

So far today Rob has called me three times. He also gave me his cell phone number.

To Cuban Crafter's defense, a representative asked if he could send new humidors that he'd personally take from the boxes and inspect.
Rob called to let me know of the offer.
I declined. I thought it best.
At this point I'm clear of the entire situation. The humi's are boxed up and on my front porch. If CC wants them back, I'll send them. If not, I may try to rework the outside cases to see if I can make displays out of them.
I can fix all of the issues with a lot of time, but the frames and trays would require far too much work to make it worthwhile, I'm afraid.
Before I chuck the trays I'll hit them with the orbital sander to see if they'll clean up. Someone may be able to use them.

So far as sap/heat/UPS issue goes, my best guess is that these humidors arrive via ocean freight from China. My best guess is that they'd port in Miami. If anyone is familiar with Ocean freight, the items are packed in a Sea Can and stacked on the deck.
They are a metal container with no air conditioning whatsoever.
My guess is that the ones in direct sunlight would get extremely hot.
I've also found that no one checked any of these things PRIOR to sending them to customers.
That thought is confirmed by the fact that a rep is going to "personally check" the contents of the humi's they were going to send.
So in all honesty, there is no way in the world that they can confirm this is UPS's fault.

The whole affair has been bad business.
When it comes to personal customer service, it's painfully clear that Cuban Crafters has no clue whatsoever.
This is why, once again, all my purchases go through Rob.
That way I'm insulated from bad business.
That's worth it's weight in Gold.

I hold no ill will against Cuban Crafters whatsoever. I think they truly wish to be a first class company. Hopefully this affair will turn some heads and they can get things ironed out. I know a lot of folks have enjoyed doing business with them in the past, so they know how to do it. 
It's a shame that inattention to customers and details has brought them to where they are today.
I truly wish the best for them, and especially for Kiki. From what's been said he's a true BOTL. He's still got my respect and admiration for that. I wish them all the best, and hope things iron out for them. :tu


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken; the display humidors at the center of this thread are manufactured in China. They are available on many sites. Yet, I think CC opens them up and puts their own branding on them. I know this since my has a Cuban Crafters logo on one of the horizontal shelf stoppers. If I had to call something I would say that whomever is in their assembly area did one hell of a sloppy job and taped it up as so. Hopefully CC can correct the issue.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I just got a phone call from Alberto at Cuban Crafters. This is not Al that sent the PM, it's "The" Al. 
After a long discussion, I must say that I'm perfectly pleased with the outcome.
Alberto was very apologetic, sincere, and humble. He was really on the spot in that there was really nothing he could say. We both understood that sometimes a comedy of errors can lead to catastrophe. Unfortunately that sometimes happens despite all our best efforts.
From my own personal experience, I know that when something screws up, it sometimes spirals out of control. In this situation there were a lot of people involved, a business moving, and a lot of heated tempers.
Alberto mentioned that his day started with seeing the mess and absolutely loosing his mind over it. He also admitted to having a chunk of Al's ass, which explains why Al wrote the PM he did. I'm sure had he not been under duress, and hadn't had teeth marks in his ass, he'd have taken time to write a far more carefully crafted response.

So, bottom line, Cuban Crafters has responded and done everything within their power to make amends for this whole mess.
Rob has been taken care of, as have I, and Alberto has my utmost respect.
He's a good man.
So despite this whole mess, I do know that there are good, decent people who take pride in what they do at Cuban Crafters. If there is anything left at CC that needs a tune-up, I'm sure that's what will happen.


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*I'm glad he called you. He sounded like a decent man. I'm happy he stepped in for us when he did. He should chew the rest of the ass off the guy that sent that pm. Alberto did the right thing for me and my customer. If you have any issues with CC, he is the man you must talk to. I will check my credit card statement for my credit tomorrow??
:ss
*


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Scott, if you're happy, I'm happy, bro'!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

hotreds said:


> Scott, if you're happy, I'm happy, bro'!


We're both happy then!!!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

shilala said:


> We're both happy then!!!


Blessed are the souls that lack the graceful perseverance and communication skills that you have shown.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

All is well in the universe now (once Rob gets his credit). Lets light up and get back to enjoying our hobby! :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> Blessed are the souls that lack the graceful perseverance and communication skills that you have shown.


Amen, brother.
Patient diplomacy pales in comparison to senseless violence, but there's far fewer handcuffs involved.
I've been made a believer.


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

It's not enough that we just climb the mountain. It's how we climb that mountain. Sometimes there are pitfalls, it is how we deal with those pitfalls that's important. 
Scott, you faced this little set back with a great attitude and a conviction that Rob was an honest and trustworthy person. You had great friends rally around you and support you. As it has been and should be here at CS
Perhaps we have all learned a important lesson and experienced another reason why this place has such great friendships.
Maybe this has been the wake up call CC needed to get back on the road to being a top notch retailer, that we would all prefer them to be. And if they will continue to be a member here, I for one would enjoy having them here as a retailer. I like their cigars.
Scott, I'm happy things have worked out so well, my friend. And Rob, I bow to your honor and acknowledge you have earned my and many others respect. This has been a great thread in my opinion.
Now, I can't wait to see the new humidors, set up and full. :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Sounds like it all worked out well when the owner (?) of CC finally got involved. Hopefully he gets things corrected so that situations like this don't happen in the future and if there are issues they are addressed immediately, and ummm correctly, i.e. how Rob does it! :tu


----------



## Billy The Kid (Feb 12, 2008)

Glad things got worked out for both of you guys:tu

You have to wonder though.... The fact that there were so many eyes on this particular event probably made the outcome come faster and correct.
You have to love CS:ss....and Rob of course.:chk


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

So now that this situation is winding down&#8230;..

What's wrong with Verizon Wireless?

Chas



shilala said:


> Pretty much the only people who can get me mad are Verizon Wireless.
> I hate those lying scum bastards. :r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ChasDen said:


> So now that this situation is winding down&#8230;..
> 
> What's wrong with Verizon Wireless?
> 
> Chas


Nothing any more. I've been fighting with them over three ongoing months of data charges when I cancelled data on my plan at Christmas time.
I've been fighting them over 170 bucks and last time I was lied to I pretty much lost it.
Rather than get upset again, I paid the bill. I'd rather be happy than right.
Now I'm 100% problem free again. Except the broken back


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

We have had our share of arguments with them also. I have switched around over the years and have ended back with them. I hate liars ! 

Glad this all worked out for you. 

I have my project this summer.
I decided to build my own cabinet rather than buy one. 

5 am comes early so I’m off…

Chas


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

At least they are going to give you free gifts to make it up to you. That's something.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Just wanted to say how impressed I am with Rob at Taboo... really showed he was a stand up guy. Way to help out, Rob!* :bl


----------



## Shaun Raney (Feb 1, 2008)

because of threads like this...I can't wait to buy a box from Taboo.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

shilala said:


> I just got a phone call from Alberto at Cuban Crafters. This is not Al that sent the PM, it's "The" Al.
> After a long discussion, I must say that I'm perfectly pleased with the outcome.
> Alberto was very apologetic, sincere, and humble. He was really on the spot in that there was really nothing he could say. We both understood that sometimes a comedy of errors can lead to catastrophe. Unfortunately that sometimes happens despite all our best efforts.
> From my own personal experience, I know that when something screws up, it sometimes spirals out of control. In this situation there were a lot of people involved, a business moving, and a lot of heated tempers.
> ...


I'm glad this worked out, thanks to a good manager's involvement.

I was concerned after reading that first message, which was absolute horseshit in my opinion.

I hope that Cuban Crafters follows through and even joins our "Meet the Manufacturer" forum to further address concerns of members here.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

lenguamor said:


> I'm glad this worked out, thanks to a good manager's involvement.
> 
> I was concerned after reading that first message, which was absolute horseshit in my opinion.
> 
> I hope that Cuban Crafters follows through and even joins our "Meet the Manufacturer" forum to further address concerns of members here.


Agreed.
I think they really have something to offer, it just seems that they threw CC on autopilot and hope it runs itself.
I haven't ever smoked one of their cigars, but I know a lot of guys here do, or at least have in the past, because I have a hell of a mess of CC brands cigars bands that guys have donated to my cigar board project.
I don't think they have an in-house PR person that could represent them at the MTM forum.
It'd be cool if they did.


----------



## Pac (Mar 10, 2008)

tccigar said:


> *Well.............. Let's have a Taboo Sale!:chk
> 
> I will post in the "Retailer Forum" in a few minutes.
> 
> ...


I must just say that I'm impressed with the customer service from Rob, and even if he hadn't added a 30% off coupon I would have placed an order for a humidor and some other stuff (which I did yesterday).. but this way he got me to order a whole bunch of taboo cigars also :ss
(but had them sent to my brother in Atlanta, so I won't be able to taste them until late May  )

Now the only problem will be to explain to the girlfriend yet another 25 sticks ordered..

/Pac


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

hotreds said:


> Bravo Rob! If you have it and I want it, I won't look any further than Taboo!


:tpd: Rob, I truely appreciate you going above and beyond! I will be doing business with you in the future! :ss:tu


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

shilala said:


> Except the broken back


Just stay off that mountain! :r


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

shilala said:


> Here's just one of the trays.
> It's leaning up on it's side against the humi for the pic.
> Nice thing about the glue is that it helps keep track of your tray divider no matter what position your tray is installed. :tu
> Major bonus there.


Wow. I will read the entire thread next time. Glad this worked out to everyone's satisfaction.


----------



## Al_Samson (May 16, 2008)

wow that sucks. i cant believe the managers would let that ship out like that. I ordered my humidor from cc, besides being extremely dry and taking forever to season it has been working fine, granted it is only a hundred count with no glass. I hape you get your money back.


----------

